# Other Pets > Horses >  I did a thing.

## Thom Noble

So we have been quiet this last year. We sold our house in the suburbs and bought a nice little peace of land in the country! We have a huge shop now that Im working on converting to a much larger reptile room. Im getting off subject. 

My amazing wife has always wanted a horse so this Valentines Day I surprised her with Olympia!
Shes a older girl almost 16 hands tall. Shes a little spunky, but she seams to enjoy Lindsays company! 




 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-25-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Very cool....and what a surprise, no sneaking that in on the sly!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Thom Noble_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## Treeman

Oh my.  What a majestic lil sucker!

Had one bad experience with horses when I was probably about 8-9 years old, he must've gotten spooked and he nudged me into the barn wall! (probably wasn't too hard I'm sure, I was the skinniest kid you've ever met)

To this day, I think they're awesome and love petting them, super impressive animals, but so help me god if it looks me dead in the eyes...

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-24-2019),_Thom Noble_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Glad yall are enjoying her, but horses freak me out. Too big, too strong, too spookable... not for me. But congrats to yall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Thom Noble_ (02-24-2019)

----------


## Thom Noble

> Very cool....and what a surprise, no sneaking that in on the sly!



I tried to keep it a secret but shes too observant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AbsoluteApril

How lovely! Best of luck with the new place and congrats on the new addition!

----------

_Thom Noble_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## Thom Noble

> Glad yall are enjoying her, but horses freak me out. Too big, too strong, too spookable... not for me. But congrats to yall 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get what you mean. She grew up working on farms around them so shes way more confident around Olympia than I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Thom Noble

> Oh my.  What a majestic lil sucker!
> 
> Had one bad experience with horses when I was probably about 8-9 years old, he must've gotten spooked and he nudged me into the barn wall! (probably wasn't too hard I'm sure, I was the skinniest kid you've ever met)
> 
> To this day, I think they're awesome and love petting them, super impressive animals, but so help me god if it looks me dead in the eyes...


Ouch that would of scared me too! Im more inclined to get a miniature donkey for myself. Lindsay says I need to have one so Olympia has a friend lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

Awww that's so neat!!

----------

_Thom Noble_ (02-25-2019)

----------

